# Vegas Golden Knights play off open ceremony is the most Vegas thing you've seen.



## Lipitor (Apr 24, 2018)

https://twitter.com/NHLonNBCSports/status/984251360127410176/video/1

Tacky, Expensive, too Cheesy to be epic. done well.


----------



## Neil (Apr 24, 2018)

Not enough crack, alcohol, hookers, or copious amounts of overdosing.
3/10.


----------

